# Bible cover for sublimation



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Where can I find Bible cover for sublimation?

Thank you


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

try conde.com first. They usually have just about everything


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

Teamwear said:


> try conde.com first. They usually have just about everything[/quot
> I have not see it yet, I will send an email to Claudia or David.
> Thank you


----------



## MX1CAN (Jul 24, 2009)

edward1210 said:


> I have not see it yet, I will send an email to Claudia or David.
> Thank you


Try these two:
Product Detail for MP015 - DyeTrans.com
Product Detail for MP027 - DyeTrans.com


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Were you looking more for the old style book cover where the front/back covers slip into a "sleeve". Would be a real simply cut and sew project. In fact this may be a cool idea for school kids as well.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

That is an awesome idea!


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Were you looking more for the old style book cover where the front/back covers slip into a "sleeve". Would be a real simply cut and sew project. In fact this may be a cool idea for school kids as well.


 But what fabric are you planing to use?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You would most likely want a poly four way stretch - Vapor has material that could easily be adapated to this.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Were you looking more for the old style book cover where the front/back covers slip into a "sleeve". Would be a real simply cut and sew project. In fact this may be a cool idea for school kids as well.


Been doing this with banner material + solvent ink printer. Works great!


----------

